# Netzwerk-Connection von Applet



## DeadPoet (26. Aug 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe eine kleine Frage bezüglich Java-Applet und einer Netzwerk Connection. Wenn ich mein Programm in meine Entwicklungsumgebung starte (Eclipse), funktioniert alles wunderbar, wenn ich es allerdings im Browser starte, bekomme ich einen java security alert.

Das Programm ist im Prinzip ein Site-Crawler, der HTTP-Connection aufbaut mittels URL bezw. URLConnection.

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir sagen, woher der Error kommt? Und gibt’s evtl. einen Workaround?

Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Sven


----------



## bummerland (27. Aug 2003)

in applets sind die rechte durch den security-manager sehr stark eingeschränkt. man darf z.b. keine dateien auf fremden rechnern leses, geschweige denn schreiben. urlconnections sind auch nur zu dem server erlaubt, auf dem das applet liegt.


----------



## DTR (27. Aug 2003)

Du kannst das Applet signieren, dann bekommt es mehr rechte.


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Aug 2003)

DTR hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst das Applet signieren, dann bekommt es mehr rechte.



das geht doch - so weit ich weis  auch nicht so ohne weiters.


----------



## mariopetr (27. Aug 2003)

also zum ersten, welche rechte ein applet hat, bestimmt der user. ob signed oder nicht spielt erstmal keine rolle. das signieren der files ist auch recht einfach (jarsigner). das problem ist eigentlich, als "vertrauenswuerdig" anerkannt zu werden. ein account in einem trustcenter ist meist teuer, aber sorgt nicht fuer "sicherheit". im extremfall weis ich dann nur, wer mich verarscht hat, aber dann ist zu spaet.


----------



## DeadPoet (29. Aug 2003)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Ich denke die beste Lösung wird es sein, die Application wirklich als Programm zu bauen und dann per WebStart zur Verfügung zu stellen....


----------



## Sascha (21. Sep 2003)

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, wie oben beschrieben.
Ich entwickle gerade ein Aplett, welches eine Netzwerkverbindung zu einem Server erfordert.
 Ich habe das Aplett in ein Jar-Archiv gepackt und dieses signiert.
Wenn ich es bei mir Ausführe, dann werde ich gefragt, ob ich das Zertifikat annehmen will (temporär oder permanent), so wies sein sollte und das Aplett läuft.
Allerdings klappt das nicht bei allen Leuten, die ich gebeten habe es zu testen.

Woran liegt das? Muss ich da mit Policies arbeiten (wenn ja, wie?)
Ich hab eine entsprechende Policiy bereits erstellt, allerdings steht in der Dokumentation von Sun drin, dass derjenige, der das Aplett ausführen möchte auf einem, für "normale Benutzer" sehr umständlichen Wege, die Policy auf dem eigenen System installieren muss, damit sie wirksam wird.
Gibt es keinen Weg, dass dies automatisch geschieht?


----------



## keo (23. Sep 2003)

wie kann ich aus einem Java Applet Emails so senden, dass der Sender, Empfänger, Betreff und Eintrag schon beim Öffnen des Emails eingetragen wurde. Beim popligen Html ist es kein Problem, aber bei Java gibt es bestimmte Restriktionen.

public void sendMail(){  		
  		String empfaenger = "name@aol.com";
  		String sender = "name@yahoo.de";
  		String subject = "Gästebuch Eintrag";
  		String eintrag = "test bestanden";

  		try{
	       URL mailTo = new URL("mailto:" + empfaenger);
	       getAppletContext().showDocument(mailTo);
		  	} catch(MalformedURLException e){}

Beim Aufruf dieser Methode wird im Email nur der Empfängername ausgegeben? Wie kann man den Betreff und Eintrag auch noch ausgeben.

Hilfe meine Hausarbeit muss ich bald abgeben - wenn jemand eine Lösung hat, wäre ich sehr, sehr dankbar, wenn dieser mir schnellmöglichst antworten könnte.


----------



## Stefan1200 (23. Sep 2003)

keo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann ich aus einem Java Applet Emails so senden, dass der Sender, Empfänger, Betreff und Eintrag schon beim Öffnen des Emails eingetragen wurde. Beim popligen Html ist es kein Problem, aber bei Java gibt es bestimmte Restriktionen.
> 
> public void sendMail(){
> String empfaenger = "name@aol.com";
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig sehe, musst du das doch nur genauso machen wie bei HTML.
Eine E-Mail Adresse als URL ist ja wie folgt aufgebaut:
mailto:mail@addy.com?subject=Betreff_Ohne_Space?body=Text_Ohne_Space


----------

